# Glycine Airman 18 24HR



## whifferdill

Hi folks

Thought I'd just post a pic of my Airman - came in September and after initially loving it, subsequently have been struggling to feel at home with it.

Though smaller than my other watches, the size is fine - a very comfortable and practical 38mm. The finish is very high quality - it's a beautiful watch - I particularly like the second hand and the smooth operation of the ETA 2893. It came on a nice calf leather strap with spare rubber dive strap in a lovely wooden presentation box complete with strap changing tool. Presentation and packaging in the league of what you might expect from a more well known and less well priced brand. All in all, very impressive. 

I was however, on the brink of selling it! What? I hear you say. Well, reading the time 24 hour didn't come naturally to me and to be honest, I felt the watch too nice for use at work ( what I had intended it for ) - after I offered to sell it to our moderator ;-) he gave me pause for thought and helped me see sense, so it's staying! It is, after all, a classic design - up there with the speedy really, and I'm sure I will grow to enjoy it as much on the wrist as off!

All the best for Christmas:-!


----------



## Curtis

I too purchased an Airman 18 in August, and I concur with your view. Very strange that you should post at this time, I was just about to take some pictures of mine and put it up for sale. Not sure why, but I am also struggling with the watch.

Curtis


----------



## lateapex

I think the way to buy this watch is in the 17 [46mm] size with the regular time displayed on the hands and two other time zones. I love mine, but it is getting not much wrist time [1-2 days a week] since getting a few other watches. We all do this here, as usual. The lume is quite good on the 17, guessing it is good on the 18 as well.


----------



## Dennis Smith

I know it's a tough call.
For someone like me, who grew up looking at Airman watches in the purist form, we cannot ever get used to seeing the watch as a 12hr/GMT (we are always trying to read the watch in 24 hour mode).
For some, the 12hr/GMT versions will work very well (with the added benefit of having a third timezeone, even!)...and it's a great way for Glycine to expand its Airman market into more of the mainstream.
I'm glad you got the purist version of the 18, though. From a design and ideological standpoint, it's the way this watch is "supposed" to be. I know it may be weird reading the 24 for a while, but later it becomes comfortable and then even a little more intuitive. If you decide to give it a go for a while, great! You own the watch now, and it will not hurt to wear it more to see if it grows on you. If not, we understand. Still, I know that if you do sell it, you will regret it. Your watch represents the latest in a classic aviator line.
One more thing, if I may. In my opinion, no modern pilot/tool watch is "too nice" for cockpit wear. Maybe a one-of-a-kind vintage, or some of the hyper-expensive fashion watches, but not the watches I'm thinking of (Breitling, Glycine, Rolex, Omega...). Your 18 "belongs" in the cockpit. 
One more word (I am getting winded  )... If you have a problem "bonding" with a watch and you're not sure why, I always have success switching to a bracelet or different strap. For example, the 18, which is a little smaller than you're used to, may look really good on a "Bund" leather strap (tends to meake small watches "bigger"). I used to wear my Vintage "V" on a Mara SAR bracelet, which really gave it a shot of testosterone.


----------



## whifferdill

Thanks for the advice Dennis - I am going to keep hold of it for a while and see how it settles - I don't think I've been wearing it enough ( the problem with this game is ending up with too many watches! ) and I think if I wear it more I will become more accustomed to reading it at a glance. 

I also know what you mean about trying a watch with a new strap or bracelet - I'm totally hooked on my Sinn 103 again, after putting it on the Glycine's dive strap! I've also ordered the Titanium bracelet for it ( the 103 ) - makes sense. I may well look into buying a bracelet for the Glycine in the New Year and see how that changes its presence. I think as others have said - I wish they did an 'original' style Airman with a 40mm diameter- that would be just about perfect - I think the 46mm models are just too large IMHO.

Do you have any pics of your vintage V on the bracelet you mention?


----------



## whifferdill

As in my other post, wrist time is an issue when you are trying to justify owning any particular watch to yourself, so I know what you mean there and I only have four watches. Like your 17, the Lume on the 18 is very good.


----------



## uktrailmonster

Hi whifferdill,

It's a beautiful classic watch. As you know from other threads I decided to go with the 12hr version for the reasons you seem to be struggling with. How you 24 hour gurus can read these things at a glance I've no idea! I glance at my watch for a split second and then leave my brain to work out what time it registered. Easy with a 12 hr, but with a 24 hr?

In your photo, your watch reads 10 to 3 and a bit!! 

Also agree the 17 is too big. I think 38mm is fine.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Here's the "V" on SAr and Glycine bracelets...


----------



## whifferdill

Yes, that bracelet really looks 'the business' Dennis, and the Vintage V doesn't look too small next to the Aerocompax and Chronomatic even! I wonder if you can get the Mar SAR bracelets in the UK?

Very nice watches - thanks.


----------



## whifferdill

:-d


----------



## whifferdill

Having mulled over things a bit more, I think my main problem with the watch is, after all, its size. The increased number of indices around the dial in comparison to 12 hour watches give a cluttered impression on a watch with a small diameter - I know this was fine for the fast jet jocks of Vietnam - all probably in their early - mid 20's with excellent eyesight - but for me in my early to mid 30's and an astigmatism flying helicopters often at night in the winter - I need a watch a little clearer - however - the dual 24 hour set up really makes sense, so I still really like the Airman concept - get a 17 then, I hear you say. Well - as before, the 17 at 46mm is just too big, so what I need, though I love the look and functionality of the locking bezel, is an Airman 2000 which should be just about right - only problem is, they don't bloody sell em' anymore!o|


----------



## Dennis Smith

Yeah, I hear you. I wore an Airman 2000 for many years. Perfect size. 
If you're a fan of that size watch, the vintage Airman SST "Pumpkin" may also suit you (about 42mm).


----------



## Zennmaster

uktrailmonster said:


> How you 24 hour gurus can read these things at a glance I've no idea! I glance at my watch for a split second and then leave my brain to work out what time it registered. Easy with a 12 hr, but with a 24 hr?


Believe it or not, it comes with practice. I'm to the point now that reading a half-day watch is more difficult than a purist. Thirty degrees between markings just seems so _far!_ ;-) In this middle of the night, muffled by sleep, it takes me a few seconds to get my bearings on the half-day.

Have fun!

-Michael


----------



## martbroad

whifferdill said:


> Having mulled over things a bit more, I think my main problem with the watch is, after all, its size. The increased number of indices around the dial in comparison to 12 hour watches give a cluttered impression on a watch with a small diameter - I know this was fine for the fast jet jocks of Vietnam - all probably in their early - mid 20's with excellent eyesight - but for me in my early to mid 30's and an astigmatism flying helicopters often at night in the winter - I need a watch a little clearer - however - the dual 24 hour set up really makes sense, so I still really like the Airman concept - get a 17 then, I hear you say. Well - as before, the 17 at 46mm is just too big, so what I need, though I love the look and functionality of the locking bezel, is an Airman 2000 which should be just about right - only problem is, they don't bloody sell em' anymore!o|


Ian

Just got to keep looking they are around or try Werner at Falcon watch.

The size at 36/38mm for me is to small and 46mm starts getting oversize.The new SST at 44mm is neat though.

Martin


----------



## whifferdill

Just an update

Been wearing my Glycine 18 quite a bit the last week or so and have really grown to like it, so glad I didn't sell! I'm totally used to the 24hr set up now and find it really makes sense. Good news is that Glycine are due to release a 42mm Ltd Ed 24 hour Airman at the end of January, so I'm really looking forward to seeing that. Wish I had known before I bought my 18! 

All the best for Christmas and the New Year


----------



## whifferdill

whifferdill said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Thought I'd just post a pic of my Airman - came in September and after initially loving it, subsequently have been struggling to feel at home with it.
> 
> Though smaller than my other watches, the size is fine - a very comfortable and practical 38mm. The finish is very high quality - it's a beautiful watch - I particularly like the second hand and the smooth operation of the ETA 2893. It came on a nice calf leather strap with spare rubber dive strap in a lovely wooden presentation box complete with strap changing tool. Presentation and packaging in the league of what you might expect from a more well known and less well priced brand. All in all, very impressive.
> 
> I was however, on the brink of selling it! What? I hear you say. Well, reading the time 24 hour didn't come naturally to me and to be honest, I felt the watch too nice for use at work ( what I had intended it for ) - after I offered to sell it to our moderator ;-) he gave me pause for thought and helped me see sense, so it's staying! It is, after all, a classic design - up there with the speedy really, and I'm sure I will grow to enjoy it as much on the wrist as off!
> 
> All the best for Christmas:-!


Hi folks

thought I'd just bring this up - to date.

I've had the 18 since September 07 and have come to really love it - my problems I think stemmed from my assessment of it as a watch for me to use at work - the small diameter gave me problems in low light conditions - especially the small date window and this was compounded by my initial difficulty in adapting to 24 hr dials.

My problems reading 24 hour soon went and I came to love the 18 with its dual 24 hour set up, though it was still just that little bit too small for work and that date window really needed a cyclops. Those issues were finally resolved when I got my hands on the fantastic Airman Special II which is now ( and shall remain ) my work watch - perfect.

I loved the 18 so much though, that I have kept it and no longer assessing it as a watch for work, I see it in a whole new light - it's the perfect travel and outdoor sports watch for me and very versatile on different straps:- city break in Europe ( nice leather aviator strap ) - skiing holiday ( secure sports velcro ) - water sports ( rubber strap ). It's also not too flashy or large to be a problem traveling in less secure areas of the world and dresses down nicely in a plain velcro from GasGasBones ( see below ).

It can be dressy or sporty and is a size that will outbuck any trend. So if anyone is considering an 18 - I give it a firm recommendation - whether in 24 or 12/GMT format.|>


----------



## Dennis Smith

Yeah, it is a pretty one. It has a certain charm all its own...being a size more proportional to the original, and with the second crown.


----------



## Rodriguez

I agree with you; I got an Airman 18 from Werner after considering other choices and could not be happier with it. This is my first Airman and decided to go with the purist form. 
I had a couple of pleasant surprises when I opened up the box: 
The shape of the case, the rounded sides, gives the watch a distinct profile and together with the length of the horns, make this watch not wear small at all, at least for me. I had considered an Oris TT Worldtimer in part because of the case shape; although not as pronounced, this was like having my cake and eating it too for now.
Are all the other current Airman models shaped like this? I really like it.

I had misunderstood how the bezel crown at 4o'clock worked as I browsed around for info before I got it. When I read it was used to set the bezel my brain thought in 'adjusting', what I imagine the SST 2 o'clock crown does with it's internal ring. Instead is meant to 'set' as in fix the bezel in place once the ring has been rotated to the desired position in the normal way and screw in the crown to tighten it. For an external bezel this is of course more logical and thus I liked this 'surprise' as well.

I kept mine on the stock leather strap which is nice. The watch itself was just as expected, great.

Rodriguez


----------



## whifferdill

Rodriguez said:


> I agree with you; I got an Airman 18 from Werner after considering other choices and could not be happier with it. This is my first Airman and decided to go with the purist form.
> I had a couple of pleasant surprises when I opened up the box:
> The shape of the case, the rounded sides, gives the watch a distinct profile and together with the length of the horns, make this watch not wear small at all, at least for me. I had considered an Oris TT Worldtimer in part because of the case shape; although not as pronounced, this was like having my cake and eating it too for now.
> Are all the other current Airman models shaped like this? I really like it.


Yes, they are all more or less that distinctive shape - sloping bezel, round face and rounded edges with elongated horns - very nice.



> I kept mine on the stock leather strap which is nice. The watch itself was just as expected, great. Rodriguez


Love the watch on that strap :-! - very classy indeed. Thanks for your response Rodriguez and posting such lovely shots - really shows the watch off nicely.

All the best


----------



## wemedge

whifferdill, the 18 is very nice; hang on to it for awhile unless you decide it's really not for you. My Airmans are purist as well. The 24hr display is intuitive for me and much more natural.

Dennis- your collection is really nice. That Vintage V really kills me! I sold mine in a fit of madness... I miss it a lot. a whole lot.

wemedge


----------



## razor6

In trying to decide between the Glycine Airman 18 and Special II I have been struggling with the size difference and which one would be better. I presently have a Breitling Aerospace (1997 model) and the 40mm size (including crown) is great (a little larger would not be a problem, though). But it looks like the horns are longer on both Airman, so I am thinking that this might make it "wear larger" than it actually is, as has been reported. 

My wrist is 7" in circumference, so I think the 42mm of the Special II would be OK, but the horns look really long from the wrist photos. Does anyone know the measurment of the FACE of the Airman 18 and Special II EXCLUDING THE CROWN?


----------



## Dennis Smith

Special II (by my measurements)....dial 32.5mm, bezel and case (not crown) 42mm, 11mm thick, 22mm lugs, 51mm total lugend-to-lugend. Fits my 6.5 inch wrist perfectly (well, just a tad long on the lugs, but will be perfect on your wrist). 
These watches tend to wear a little smaller than their diameter suggests because they are relatively thin (just my opinion).


----------



## razor6

Dennis Smith said:


> Special II (by my measurements)....dial 32.5mm, bezel and case (not crown) 42mm, 11mm thick, 22mm lugs, 51mm total lugend-to-lugend. Fits my 6.5 inch wrist perfectly (well, just a tad long on the lugs, but will be perfect on your wrist).
> These watches tend to wear a little smaller than their diameter suggests because they are relatively thin (just my opinion).


Thanks Dennis. I did talk to Werner and he has three more Special II's coming in and I have my name on one of them. You have certainly reassured me on the size. Thanks for those detailed measurements, that really helps.
Rob


----------



## Dennis Smith

Good job bro! I'm glad you were able to snatch one! Pretty soon they'll be all gone.
Oh yeah...If you want...email with your serial number when you know it and I'll put you on the registry list at the Glycine forum.


----------



## whifferdill

razor6 said:


> Thanks Dennis. I did talk to Werner and he has three more Special II's coming in and I have my name on one of them. You have certainly reassured me on the size. Thanks for those detailed measurements, that really helps.
> Rob


Fantastic choice razor6 - you won't regret it. It wears fine and the lugs are no problem - the only potential size issue I have found is that sometimes the crown can dig in a little if you wear the watch on the left wrist. I wear mine almost exclusively on the right and it's therefore never an issue. It's a fantastic watch and as Dennis says - you're lucky you managed to snap one up! Welcome to the club!


----------



## whifferdill

wemedge said:


> whifferdill, the 18 is very nice; hang on to it for awhile
> 
> wemedge


I intend to!


----------



## Rodriguez

I actually did not start looking seriously into the 18 until I read your initial impressions and postings about getting it. So, thank you.

I really like the strap too, I wish Glycine made it in brown in the same 20/20 size.


----------



## whifferdill

Rodriguez said:


> I actually did not start looking seriously into the 18 until I read your initial impressions and postings about getting it. So, thank you.


You're welcome!

That's part of what this forum is about - getting an idea of what a watch is really like before buying - especially when the many watches available through the internet now are not readily available to try on in the high street.

Enjoy and I hope you find it as good a watch as I have grown to.

All the best.


----------

